# Christian's: Please Check In



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2013)

It's been very busy for most of us due to the holidays.   I, myself have been semi-present / less active on the forum.   

However,  "Happy New Year" 

I'm asking for the Christians of this forum to please 'check-in'.    We need to be 'aware' of one another and who 'we' are.      To be perfectly honest, I would like to know just how many Christians are here among us and I must say that I am honoured to know you.  

Please don't be shy :blush3:   

God wants us to be 'One'.    

In addition, if someone needs prayer, this is a good place to request it, as there are many Christians in this forum who will embrace who you are and pray for you. 

It doesn't matter what your denomination is.  Please 'check in' and share who you are.  

*For those of  you who are new :Rose:  *

:welcome3:


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jan 4, 2013)

If you want to call me one esp with my name and all. I'm the very imperfect christian.


----------



## Dee_33 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm a Christian in training, still a baby, but maturing more each day.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2013)

GoddessMaker said:


> If you want to call me one esp with my name and all. I'm the very imperfect christian.





luving me said:


> I'm a Christian in training, still a baby, but maturing more each day.



I'm always 'in training'.   None of us are perfect.  We each live in a growing / development stage.   Only Jesus is the perfect 'Christian'.    

The very fact that both of you are the first two to proclaim your love for Jesus, speaks volumes that INDEED you are in love with Jesus Christ.   

I love you both...even with the name, 'Goddess'.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jan 4, 2013)

Very true sweet auntie Shimmie. I guess for me I may never be what I was taught a Christian is and was. My background has shaped me so far differently that I see is so  unlike me. When I think Christian lady I think sweet,nice,bakes pies and cookies for Sunday school,never crude,curse,always good like pure. 

But when I see me I see me a Christian yes but one with thorns and hard edges. Darkness yet focused on what matters so much more. Like the yuck of the world is my concern. The whores of the world, the dope dealers,the drug addicts,the po--not poor bc they can't afford the or,etc.

Seeing you are the picture of what I was taught of a christian. Your voice even sounds all sweet giving folks the sugar and such.


----------



## Loving (Jan 4, 2013)

Checking in! I hardly post but I check out the forum quite regularly.


----------



## loolalooh (Jan 4, 2013)

Checking in as a Christian who has been between "milk" and "meat" for too long.


----------



## sweetvi (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm here!!!!! I actually called in Thursday night but no prayer service?


If anyone is interested there is a prayer service called Girlfriends Pray along with Shimmie prayer line. They pray daily 0700 am and 1000 pm except Sundays.  It has changed my life!  The number is 1 712 432 0075. Access code 128845# 

Enjoy and Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## mrselle (Jan 4, 2013)

Not new, but thought I'd check in anyway.  I check this forum most days.  Aiming to get back to where I used to be and beyond.  God has been showing me to me.  I'm sad, embarassed and a little ashamed.  I've spent a lot of time blaming everyone else and justifying my actions and God has been saying, "But what have I called you to do?  How are you supposed to treat people?"  I'm no better than the next person.  And...I'm more insecure than I care to admit.  I don't like that I'm so insecure with just about everything.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2013)

GoddessMaker said:


> Very true sweet auntie Shimmie. I guess for me I may never be what I was taught a Christian is and was. My background has shaped me so far differently that I see is so  unlike me. When I think Christian lady I think sweet,nice,bakes pies and cookies for Sunday school,never crude,curse,always good like pure.
> 
> But when I see me I see me a Christian yes but one with thorns and hard edges. Darkness yet focused on what matters so much more. Like the yuck of the world is my concern. The whores of the world, the dope dealers,the drug addicts,the po--not poor bc they can't afford the or,etc.
> 
> Seeing you are the picture of what I was taught of a christian. Your voice even sounds all sweet giving folks the sugar and such.



You may not be aware of this, but so many 'hurting' Christians and those who are not Christians have been pulled from out of their 'caves of fear' due to your witness.    Reading your posts, many have been relieved of their burden of feeling it was only 'them' who felt so abandoned and alone and without a prayer.   

Angel, none of us are 'strong' on our own.   What you've been through shows even more just how strong you are and actually always have been.   The devil tried to break you; in an attempt to stop God from using you, satan tried to break you, yet  you are still whole from head to toe.   Yes, there is a battle going on, but we all have battles.  Not one person in this earth lives without a battle.   I find it remarkable how you have stood and faced each one.    Please don't ever underestimate how strong and beautiful you are.   You are indeed a strong woman of God and you always will be.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> I'm here!!!!! I actually called in Thursday night but no prayer service?
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested there is a prayer service called Girlfriends Pray along with Shimmie prayer line. They pray daily 0700 am and 1000 pm except Sundays.  It has changed my life!  The number is 1 712 432 0075. Access code 128845#
> ...



You called us, Sweetvi?      Thank you.  

I've made several posts to let everyone know that we would resume next Thursday, January 10, 2012.      

I'm honoured that you called our prayer line.   I'm sorry you missed us.


----------



## Dee_33 (Jan 4, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> I'm here!!!!! I actually called in Thursday night but no prayer service?
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested there is a prayer service called Girlfriends Pray along with Shimmie prayer line. They pray daily 0700 am and 1000 pm except Sundays. It has changed my life! The number is 1 712 432 0075. Access code 128845#
> ...


 
sweetvi, what time zone is the prayer line in?  I'm in Texas and want to make sure I check it out.  Thanks


----------



## SummerSolstice (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm still a Christian so far


----------



## sweetvi (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm sorry. It is Eastern time. They have a website. Don't remember the URL but you can Google Girlfriends Pray and it would lead you there. This morning they had a guest speaker and he was on Firrrre!  Also they will be starting a 21 day fast soon......


----------



## sweetvi (Jan 4, 2013)

Sorry @ Shimmie. I was very busy so did not pay attention. Okay will check in thursday


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2013)

mrselle said:


> Not new, but thought I'd check in anyway.  I check this forum most days.  Aiming to get back to where I used to be and beyond.  God has been showing me to me.  I'm sad, embarassed and a little ashamed.  I've spent a lot of time blaming everyone else and justifying my actions and God has been saying, "But what have I called you to do?  How are you supposed to treat people?"  I'm no better than the next person.  And...I'm more insecure than I care to admit.  I don't like that I'm so insecure with just about everything.



 mrselle: 

For you and 'Hubby'


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> Sorry @ Shimmie. I was very busy so did not pay attention. Okay will check in thursday



  I'm honoured that you thought of us.    

It was the holiday and everyone was in a flurry and busy.  I still checked in just in case prayers were posted.   No apology is needed Loved one.   Not at all.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> I'm sorry. It is Eastern time. They have a website. Don't remember the URL but you can Google Girlfriends Pray and it would lead you there. This morning they had a guest speaker and he was on Firrrre!  Also they will be starting a 21 day fast soon......



Awesome...


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2013)

SummerSolstice said:


> I'm still a Christian so far



So far *and *'Infinity and Beyond'


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2013)

Loving said:


> Checking in! I hardly post but I check out the forum quite regularly.





loolalooh said:


> Checking in as a Christian who has been between "milk" and "meat" for too long.



Hey Darlings...  

Thank you for checking in.    

Loving... I'm glad you checked in and appreciate that you support our faith.  

loolalooh...  Hey Precious One.  How you doing?   You are such a precious blessing.   

As for the milk and the meat... Girl, I'm between the Lemonade with plenty of ice and warm/hot Coffee      One extreme to the other


----------



## Tyra (Jan 4, 2013)

Former prodical daughter checking in. 
So excited about knowing all of you.
Love you.  My tesimony is long (one day I'll exercise enough Holy Ghost boldness to share it with you all).
 The best way to sum it up is to say that it's of the  LORD's mercies that I'm not consumed. When I was backslidden He preserved me and drew me back. I'm in love Him and I'm glad to know that others share that same heart for Him. Not worrying about denominations for if you're full of the Holy Spirit, have the love of Christ shed abroad in your heart, bear fruits of  Him, and hate Satan and his wicked devices as I do, you are my sister.


----------



## L80sbabygirl (Jan 4, 2013)

I've been around the boards for a long time, but don't post very often. I first accepted Jesus Christ as my personal Lord and Savior in 2006 and continue to grow everyday in this walk with the Lord.


----------



## loolalooh (Jan 4, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Hey Darlings...
> 
> Thank you for checking in.
> 
> ...



Thank you, Shimmie.  I'm so glad you're on this forum.  We really need you here (in addition to Nice & Wavy).  You two - and a few others here - have been a big part of me striving in this walk.

I'm hanging in there.  Crying to the Lord day and night based on Luke.  Thanks again.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello everyone, checking in ....


----------



## stephluv (Jan 4, 2013)

Hiiiiiiii 

I'm Stephluv!! Born Catholic but parents switched to a Baptist setting when I was very young sooooooooo i'm Baptist lol Grew up in the church (choir, youth praise team, etc)...strayed away when I went to college...graduated....came back...and got baptized in 2010 and then alll craziness broke loose  But i'm trying to get back on track and I think this forum will continue to help me! So i'm thanking God and you ladies now!


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty (Jan 4, 2013)

I am one...with flaws and working on improving my relationship with the Lord.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2013)

Tyra said:


> Former prodical daughter checking in.
> So excited about knowing all of you.
> Love you.  My tesimony is long (one day I'll exercise enough Holy Ghost boldness to share it with you all).
> The best way to sum it up is to say that it's of the  LORD's mercies that I'm not consumed. When I was backslidden He preserved me and drew me back. I'm in love Him and I'm glad to know that others share that same heart for Him. Not worrying about denominations for if you're full of the Holy Spirit, have the love of Christ shed abroad in your heart, bear fruits of  Him, and hate Satan and his wicked devices as I do, you are my sister.





L80sbabygirl said:


> I've been around the boards for a long time, but don't post very often. I first accepted Jesus Christ as my personal Lord and Savior in 2006 and continue to grow everyday in this walk with the Lord.





loolalooh said:


> Thank you, Shimmie.  I'm so glad you're on this forum.  We really need you here (in addition to Nice & Wavy).  You two - and a few others here - have been a big part of me striving in this walk.
> 
> I'm hanging in there.  Crying to the Lord day and night based on Luke.  Thanks again.





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Hello everyone, checking in ....





stephluv said:


> Hiiiiiiii
> 
> I'm Stephluv!! Born Catholic but parents switched to a Baptist setting when I was very young sooooooooo i'm Baptist lol Grew up in the church (choir, youth praise team, etc)...strayed away when I went to college...graduated....came back...and got baptized in 2010 and then alll craziness broke loose  But i'm trying to get back on track and I think this forum will continue to help me! So i'm thanking God and you ladies now!



Hey   Loves... Each of you.    Thank you so much for checking in.   

You know what?   This is special.   It's like having a 'meet-up'; as we're each meeting and greeting each other and getting to know our sisters in Christ among us.     

Again, there are no 'divisions' here.   We each share Jesus and His Love.  We each are growing in Him.   In spite of our 'denominations', we still have the main focus, our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ.  

I know for a fact that when any of us are in need of love and support, that everyone here will 'run' to embrace whoever has that need and they will mean it with all of their hearts.   

I'm so blessed to be among each of you.   

:blowkiss:


----------



## momi (Jan 4, 2013)

How exciting!


Thanks Sis Shimmie for this!

Momi checking in! I am a believer born again by the blood of Jesus. Seeking to grow closer to him daily and waiting on His soon return!
Hallelujah!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 4, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> I'm here!!!!! I actually called in Thursday night but no prayer service?
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested there is a prayer service called *Girlfriends Pray along with Shimmie prayer line.* They pray daily 0700 am and 1000 pm except Sundays.  It has changed my life!  The number is 1 712 432 0075. Access code 128845#
> ...



These are both wonderful prayer ministries.

Happy New Year.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2013)

momi said:


> How exciting!
> 
> 
> Thanks Sis Shimmie for this!
> ...





Highly Favored8 said:


> These are both wonderful prayer ministries.
> 
> Happy New Year.



  Hi momi and Highly Favored8 ...

You are among the tried and true.   I love you both.   Dearly.   

Happy Happy New Year Blessings to you...  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2013)

Precious Lambs... 

I'll be leaving work soon and I'll be in Transit for a while.   I'll be able to log back on later tonight.  

In the meantime, keep sharing and keep checking in.   

We're laying aside our differences and just be 'One' in Jesus and also just being 'Girls' who love being sisters in Jesus Christ.  

See you soon...  

:blowkiss:


----------



## ToyToy (Jan 4, 2013)

Christian checking in. I don't post much but I'm here quite often.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 4, 2013)

loolalooh said:


> Thank you, Shimmie.  I'm so glad you're on this forum.  We really need you here (in addition to Nice & Wavy).  You two - and a few others here - have been a big part of me striving in this walk.
> 
> I'm hanging in there.  Crying to the Lord day and night based on Luke.  Thanks again.


Thank you, sis   You bless me daily


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 4, 2013)

This is really good, sis...connecting..love it!

I'm checking in.....


----------



## CandiceC (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm here.


----------



## pink219 (Jan 4, 2013)

Checking in...
The blood still works<3


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 4, 2013)

Checking in as one. Definitely am.


----------



## GodivaChocolate (Jan 4, 2013)

I am proud to call myself a Child of The Most High!!! I've been a Christian since I was very young, although I haven't always exhibited Christian behavior but now I think I listen more than I used to and I am diligently seeking God's guidance in my life. I'm not one to be shy about it and sometimes have to remember to say things in love but although I am truthful I try to show some  compassion but I'm getting a little tired of people overlooking God's word and His truth, again, I'm NOT PERFECT and stumble in my attitude and actions sometimes, but I listen (mostly) when the Holy Spirit chastises me. Their are several issues Im working on, I don't like most organized Churches because many fall far from God true Word, so I'm working on finding a word based church. I'm somewhat of a radical Christian so I pray that God uses that for his glory, I'm learning to be more gracious but maybe I'm not suppose to be in all circumstances...I use tact but I don't mince words..I mostly ask The Lord to guide me when I find myself in those situations. I guess I just done like how they paint Jesus as this passive individual..that He was not, so I speak up when needed mostly..I digress..lol 
I'm a Christian and I am checking in!!!


----------



## FrazzledFraggle (Jan 4, 2013)

Checking in! I'm so glad you made this thread. It's great to see who my Sisters in Christ are on this board. What a blessing (and a good idea)!


----------



## Reminiscing (Jan 4, 2013)

Checking in!  I live and breathe because of my Savior's love.  I would be lost without Him.


----------



## Laela (Jan 4, 2013)

Great idea, Shimmie! I'm here!!  lol


----------



## Renewed1 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm here!!


----------



## Pooks (Jan 4, 2013)

Pooks checking in! Don't post too often but I am a regular 'thanker' and find much encouragement and sharpening in the CF. Thanks for this thread Shimmie, its like 'popcorn' testimony service up in here!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2013)

ZedianChic said:


> I am one...with flaws and working on improving my relationship with the Lord.



 ZedianChic 

You have an 'awesome' name.   An _'Abundance of the Grace of God'  _:Rose:


----------



## LiciaB (Jan 4, 2013)

Checking in! Mostly lurk, but I'm here.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2013)

ZedianChic said:


> I am one...with flaws and working on improving my relationship with the Lord.





ToyToy said:


> Christian checking in. I don't post much but I'm here quite often.





Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you, sis   You bless me daily





Nice & Wavy said:


> This is really good, sis...connecting..love it!
> 
> I'm checking in.....





CandiceC said:


> I'm here.





pink219 said:


> Checking in...
> The blood still works<3





Nice Lady said:


> Checking in as one. Definitely am.





GodivaChocolate said:


> I am proud to call myself a Child of The Most High!!! I've been a Christian since I was very young, although I haven't always exhibited Christian behavior but now I think I listen more than I used to and I am diligently seeking God's guidance in my life. I'm not one to be shy about it and sometimes have to remember to say things in love but although I am truthful I try to show some  compassion but I'm getting a little tired of people overlooking God's word and His truth, again, I'm NOT PERFECT and stumble in my attitude and actions sometimes, but I listen (mostly) when the Holy Spirit chastises me.
> 
> Their are several issues Im working on, I don't like most organized Churches because many fall far from God true Word, so I'm working on finding a word based church. I'm somewhat of a radical Christian so I pray that God uses that for his glory, I'm learning to be more gracious but maybe I'm not suppose to be in all circumstances...I use tact but I don't mince words..I mostly ask The Lord to guide me when I find myself in those situations. I guess I just done like how they paint Jesus as this passive individual..that He was not, so I speak up when needed mostly..I digress..lol
> 
> I'm a Christian and I am checking in!!!





letskeepntouch said:


> Checking in! I'm so glad you made this thread. It's great to see who my Sisters in Christ are on this board. What a blessing (and a good idea)!





Reminiscing said:


> Checking in!  I live and breathe because of my Savior's love.  I would be lost without Him.





Laela said:


> Great idea, Shimmie! I'm here!!  lol





MarriageMaterial said:


> I'm here!!





Pooks said:


> Pooks checking in! Don't post too often but I am a regular 'thanker' and find much encouragement and sharpening in the CF. Thanks for this thread Shimmie, its like 'popcorn' testimony service up in here!



   Hi Beautiful Ladies...

ZedianChic, ToyToy, Nice & Wavy, CandiceC, pink219, Nice Lady, GodivaChocolate, letskeepntouch, Reminiscing, Laela, MarriageMaterial, Pooks  (praying for your beautiful baby :love2)...  

And for those who follow after I submit this post...and to those above who posted earlier and to those Christians who chosen just to view . 

Thank you so much for checking in.    I know God is just sitting on His Throne and just grinning from ear to ear.    

We're all His precious daughters and we are not ashamed to acknowledge our Father in Heaven nor are we ashamed of the Gospel of Jesus Christ.

I appreciate each of you.    We have so much to share and to give to one another.  There is not one failure in this life among us.    No, not one.  For we each have been made more than Conquerors through Jesus Christ Our Lord. 

As pink219 said above:   *"The Blood still works" !  *

Each and everyone of you are covered by the Blood of Jesus... the Covenant which He sealed for us which can never be broken nor repealed.   It is ours forever.     

The Cross was not our Loss...therefore whatever challenge(s) you are going through in this life, you are guaranteed the Victory in the Lord Jesus Christ who has redeemed us from failure and loss...  

Do not forsake your faith.   The struggles are just a weak chatter that the enemy is screeching in your ears to make you fear and to doubt God's promises to you.    However, no matter what the enemy says, he's lying.  And whatever God says shall always be proven true.  

Don't give up, God's not through blessing you.   

This is for all who read as Children of God.   Your family members shall be saved all because of you. 

Prayers from the heart, for your finances, family members, marriages, those who desire marriage, those who need jobs, or wish to change jobs, those in Ministry, those who desire Ministry, those who have children, those who are expecting a baby, those who are trying to conceive, those who are feeling alone, those who feel they've failed, 

those who feel unloved, abandoned, unappreciated; those who sense or feel unsafe, those who are/have been bullied; those who need help with an area of challenge, those who desire to move into a better home/neighborhood, those who need finances for travel, new vehicles, those who need healing in their bodies; in their female organs/tissues...be healed in Jesus' Name! Those who fear cancer... it shall not come nigh thy dwelling; those who have a burden but have been unable to share or have someone to care; those who have been displaced...your dwelling shall be upon solid ground. 

There is too much power among us for God to not be able to move in every area and every situation of our lives.   With all of together as one...each individual prayer and deliverance shall not be denied.    There's too much power among us and none is a waste.     

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2013)

fyvettew said:


> Checking in! Mostly lurk, but I'm here.



  Hey Love   

Thank you fyvettew for checking in.   The prayers of the Saints are for you too.   Just receive what God has for you.   It's yours


----------



## moniq (Jan 4, 2013)

Checking in. I just subscribed a couple of days ago, so I am still learning how everything works on this site. Thanks for the welcome. I have read some of your responses on a few threads and I think you are a great inspiration to others.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2013)

moniq said:


> Checking in. I just subscribed a couple of days ago, so I am still learning how everything works on this site. Thanks for the welcome. I have read some of your responses on a few threads and I think you are a great inspiration to others.



:welcome3:  moniq ...

God bless you.   You have a lot of friends here who will embrace you with whatever you need help with.   

The ladies here are wonderful.   Don't hesitate to send someone a private message (PM) if you ever need to ask a question or to share your heart.  

:blowkiss:


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Shimmie!!

Thank you for this thread! 

I'm here and grateful for another year, and a chance to grow. I just finished listening to one of Joyce Meyer's teachings on Discipline and Self Control. I'll be working on better developing these gifts this year looking to the Holy Spirit for direction every step of the way!  My way fails every time 

I want HIS Will for my life, not mine!


----------



## LongTimeComing (Jan 4, 2013)

*does the charlie brown into the thread* 

I'm here!!


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jan 4, 2013)

Checking in. Hi everyone.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Elnahna (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Ladies, Just checking. I'm looking forward to joining next weeks pray line.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2013)

Elnahna said:


> Hi Ladies, Just checking. I'm looking forward to joining next weeks pray line.



   

Hi Elnahna...  How are you?   It's good to 'see' you...always.  I missed you, Lady.   Much love to you and your family.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Checking in. Hi everyone.
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF





LongTimeComing said:


> *does the charlie brown into the thread*
> 
> I'm here!!





AtlantaJJ said:


> Hi Shimmie!!
> 
> Thank you for this thread!
> 
> ...



MrsHaseeb, LongTimeComing and AtlantaJJ...

Hi Sweet Ladies  

Thank you, each of you so much for checking.   The prayers are each of yours and I praise God for each of you and those who live in your heart and prayers.  

And Hey LongTimeComing, I doing the Charlie Brown dance right along with you...       :woohoo2:


----------



## BrandNew (Jan 4, 2013)

Checking in! Saved by grace :notworthy


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2013)

BrandNew said:


> Checking in! Saved by grace :notworthy



   Hi BrandNew, thank you so much for checking in.   God bless you, beyond words.


----------



## GodsPromises (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi everybody, GodsPromises checking in growing everyday and I would love everyone to check out my ministry Facebook page ~ www.facebook.com/walkingintoyourdestiny


----------



## dr.j (Jan 4, 2013)

Present!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2013)

GodsPromises said:


> Hi everybody, GodsPromises checking in growing everyday and I would love everyone to check out my ministry Facebook page ~ www.facebook.com/walkingintoyourdestiny



  Hi GodsPromises.   Your name speaks volumes and thank you for sharing your Ministry with everyone.   God is using you and sharing you with the 'masses'.    Your obedience is what pleases His heart and will bless those whom He places in your life to share His love.     

Such an honour to know you...


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2013)

dr.j said:


> Present!



Well  there, dr.j

Thank you so much for joing us.  God is blessing you beyond your asking, precious one.    Keep those prayers a' flowin'.   You're doing a wonderful job.


----------



## GodsPromises (Jan 4, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Hi GodsPromises.   Your name speaks volumes and thank you for sharing your Ministry with everyone.   God is using you and sharing you with the 'masses'.    Your obedience is what pleases His heart and will bless those whom He places in your life to share His love.
> 
> Such an honour to know you...



Thank you Shimmie, it is an honour to know you too. God is doing a wonderful work though you as well.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 4, 2013)

Christian checking in. Many blessings to the faithful followers of Christ Jesus.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2013)

GodsPromises said:


> Thank you Shimmie, it is an honour to know you too. God is doing a wonderful work though you as well.



I love the 'water bill' testimony that you posted.


----------



## lacreolegurl (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi everyone!  Just checking in.  I usually lurk, but I do stop in to thank posts. 

God has truly, truly blessed me and I am so thankful.  I have good days and bad days, but I want better, stronger relationship with Him.  I have so many things to work on, but when I allow Him to have His way in my life, in my heart, I witness His amazing power.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2013)

Okay Ladies... Who's hungry?    I can't have guests and not feed them and at least give them some herbal teas.   

Does anyone have a "Daniel Fast" pizza recipe?    

I'm serious...   


:blowkiss:


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2013)

lacreolegurl said:


> Hi everyone!  Just checking in.  I usually lurk, but I do stop in to thank posts.
> 
> God has truly, truly blessed me and I am so thankful.  I have good days and bad days, but I want better, stronger relationship with Him.  I have so many things to work on, but when I allow Him to have His way in my life, in my heart, I witness His amazing power.



  @lacreogurl...

Thank you for checking in.   It's wonderful to read about your love for Jesus and how you are so thankful for God and His blessings in your life.  

Continue to be blessed.   Beyond words, be blessed continuously.


----------



## dr.j (Jan 4, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Well  there, dr.j
> 
> Thank you so much for joing us.  God is blessing you beyond your asking, precious one.    Keep those prayers a' flowin'.   You're doing a wonderful job.



Thanks, Shimmie! You have such a sweet spirit!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2013)

Hazel said:


> Christian checking in. Many blessings to the faithful followers of Christ Jesus.



:welcome3:  Hazel... 

Thank you for checking in and for wishing us blessings from your heart.  May God always bless you and your loved ones beyond your highest prayers.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2013)

dr.j said:


> Thanks, Shimmie! You have such a sweet spirit!



:blowkiss:


----------



## Laela (Jan 4, 2013)

love it.. lol



Pooks said:


> Thanks for this thread @Shimmie, _its like 'popcorn' testimony_ service up in here!


----------



## Elnahna (Jan 4, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Hi Elnahna...  How are you?   It's good to 'see' you...always.  I missed you, Lady.   Much love to you and your family.




Great !! God is still blessing me   I miss you ladies also. It is my intention to be more consistent with the prayer line. Being there has helped me a lot. Thank you my sisters.


----------



## paradise79 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey sisters :blowkiss:

Count me in ,


----------



## Pooks (Jan 4, 2013)

Shimmie Thank you for praying for my lil princess, by far the best thing God blessed me with in 2012. 

*giggles* Laela


----------



## Laela (Jan 4, 2013)

LongTimeComing said:


> *does the charlie brown into the thread*


----------



## LoveisYou (Jan 4, 2013)

Checking in!  Please keep me in your prayers. Thank God for HIS daily saving grace. Lord knows I need it.

Isn't it awesome to know that we're joint heirs with Christ. How powerful is that?!


----------



## Sheriberi (Jan 4, 2013)

Checking in. Please pray for me - I need wisdom and discernment for challenges and decisions that I'm facing. But l'm standing on the promises of God!

Thank you.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2013)

Pooks said:


> Shimmie Thank you for praying for my lil princess, by far the best thing God blessed me with in 2012.
> 
> *giggles* Laela





LoveisYou said:


> Checking in!  Please keep me in your prayers. Thank God for HIS daily saving grace. Lord knows I need it.
> 
> Isn't it awesome to know that we're joint heirs with Christ. How powerful is that?!





Sheriberi said:


> Checking in. Please pray for me - I need wisdom and discernment for challenges and decisions that I'm facing. But l'm standing on the promises of God!
> 
> Thank you.



 Pooks,   LoveisYou,   Sheriberi 

Father God, we just bow our hearts before you in loving prayer and faith in you.   Thank you for knowing the hearts of each of your daughters here and even more, giving them your peace for truly you have settled their issues and concerns.    Your 'Word' says, that you have perfected all that concerns them.  And further, that you make 'ALL' things new.   

You will not forsake your daughters.   You will protect them, lead and guide them, most of all, you will embrace them and never let them go, as you are bringing each of them through the valley of life everlasting.   

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2013)

paradise79 said:


> Hey sisters :blowkiss:
> 
> Count me in ,



   Hi paradise79 ...  How are you, Love?

Happy New Year to you and your loved ones.   

:blowkiss:


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 5, 2013)

For those who need healing in their hearts...


O LORD my God, I cried unto thee, and thou hast healed me.

       --- Psalms 30:2.

Fear thou not; for I [am] with thee: be not dismayed; for I [am] thy God: I will strengthen thee; yea, I will help thee; yea, I will uphold thee with the right hand of my righteousness.

Isaiah 41:10  


 I shall not die, but live, and declare the works of the LORD.

     -----Psalms 118:17


You are loved and truly blessed with all of God's Best...


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jan 5, 2013)

Sheriberi said:


> Checking in. Please pray for me - I need wisdom and discernment for challenges and decisions that I'm facing. But l'm standing on the promises of God!
> 
> Thank you.



Praying for you 

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Coffee (Jan 5, 2013)

I am a growing, learning and continually seeking wisdom child of the Living God and His wonderful son, Jesus Christ~.


----------



## rafikichick92 (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't post here often, but another Christian checking in!!


----------



## HWAY (Jan 5, 2013)

Checking in. Please pray for me. I'm growing in wisdom and faith as my relationship with Jesus grows stronger.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jan 5, 2013)

I was on vacation but happy new year to all!


----------



## Supergirl (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello Lovelies 

Happy New Year!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jan 5, 2013)

Checking in 

It's a blessing to be connected with God!!! 

Wishing everyone a new year filled with love, joy, peace, and miracles:blowkiss:.


----------



## pebbles (Jan 5, 2013)

Checking in!! Happy New Year to everyone! Thanks Shimmie for keeping me in the loop! I love you! Keep me in your prayers, sisters! Let's pray for peace and understanding to reign on this forum.


----------



## paradise79 (Jan 5, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Hi @paradise79 ... How are you, Love?
> 
> Happy New Year to you and your loved ones.
> 
> :blowkiss:


 
Shimmie mama, I'm fine, my dear and happy new year to you and your family too!

It's a pity I don't participate much but moving from France to Canada last year, it's just something!!!! So many challenges, difficulties and pains but you know what? He never leaves me, He was there giving me hope, keeping me strong, leading and healing, forgiving and loving .

This part of the forum and you ladies have been a constant support and comfort. I've been growing in Christ and I'm sure you gonna believe me when I say HE IS SOOOOOOO GOOODDDD!!!!

This Christ walk never ends and is just the best thing ever...it's been months that I'm feeling so thirsty and hungry from the Word, from Jesus, from real things. So I'm just sitting here at the Father's feet and getting filled in again and again. 
Thank to each you sharing, testifying, supporting and encouraging. God's weapons are multiple and I'm blessed to e-have you in my life.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jan 5, 2013)

Checking in!! My time away from work flew by. I really enjoyed the holidays (especially the eating and baking!).

Look forward to our prayer call this week. Love and blessings!


----------



## Sweet C (Jan 5, 2013)

Checking in!!!!!! I hope everyone is having a blessed new year!!!


----------



## Chrissy811 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm here!!


----------



## DreamLife (Jan 5, 2013)

Checking in!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 5, 2013)

Coffee said:


> I am a growing, learning and continually seeking wisdom child of the Living God and His wonderful son, Jesus Christ~.





rafikichick92 said:


> I don't post here often, but another Christian checking in!!





HWAY said:


> Checking in. Please pray for me. I'm growing in wisdom and faith as my relationship with Jesus grows stronger.





PinkPebbles said:


> Checking in
> 
> It's a blessing to be connected with God!!!
> 
> Wishing everyone a new year filled with love, joy, peace, and miracles:blowkiss:.





			
				Sweet C;1764050 said:
			
		

> Checking in!!!!!! I hope everyone is having a blessed new year!!!





Chrissy811 said:


> I'm here!!



Thank you Coffee; rafikichick92, HWAY, PinkPebbles, Sweet C, Chrissy811, DreamLife ...



DreamLife said:


> Checking in!



Happy Blessed and Rich New Year to each of you.   

This is exciting to see so many of us who share the same 'Love' which makes us One ... our Jesus Christ.

"We're all really true Sisters"   

I mean this, not just words, a statement heartfelt...


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 5, 2013)

Belle Du Jour said:


> I was on vacation but happy new year to all!



Belle Du Jour

Hi Lady Belle...    Happy New Year to you.     I'm back from our holiday vacation as well; it was wonderful.   So glad you came in to say hello. God bless you, precious sister in Christ Jesus...  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 5, 2013)

Supergirl said:


> Hello Lovelies
> 
> Happy New Year!





pebbles said:


> Checking in!! Happy New Year to everyone! Thanks Shimmie for keeping me in the loop! I love you! Keep me in your prayers, sisters! Let's pray for peace and understanding to reign on this forum.



pebbles    and  Supergirl 

Thank you for being the Pillars of our Forum.   Your hard work and dedication is not unnoticed neither without appreciation which no words can describe. 

You each bear the walls and the brunt of all of the firey darts aimed at others, yet the impact is pierced upon you.    You bear the weights and cannons that others use as grenades; and you end up with the 'shell shocks' and the fragments of metals meant for others. 

O' but Grace, the wonderful Grace of God to have given unto us, His love and mercies through you.  

Not only are you our fanstastic team of Moderators, you are our 'Sisters' too, and we love you.   

In Jesus' Name, you are blessed with the peace and the wisdom and the relief of God... always.   In and out of this forum, into your personal lives, you are blessed with the abundance of God's grace and peace and tender mercies.

Thank you for being here for us.


----------



## Leona28 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey! Count me in!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 5, 2013)

Sashaa08 said:


> Checking in!! My time away from work flew by. I really enjoyed the holidays (especially the eating and baking!).
> 
> Look forward to our prayer call this week. Love and blessings!



Sashaa08 ... 

Hi Precious Sashaa...

I missed you   Thank you for checking in.  Isn't it beautiful to see so many of our Christian sisters here?   I'm just overwhelmed with joy to see so many beautiful sisters among us.    And they are each so beautiful and blessed. 

I'm looking forward to our prayer line time as well.  I know the Lord has given you a wonderful message to share.   He always does and you always hear His voice to share the blessings with others.   We'll be lifting everyone here in prayer.  That's what sisters do...they cover each other in prayers, unceasing.

That holiday vacation time did have some serious wings .  I think mine had turbo jets attached.    Nevertheless, it was wonderful having those weeks off from work.   I also ate and baked and enjoyed every treat, especially my family.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 5, 2013)

Leona28 said:


> Hey! Count me in!



   Hi Leona28 

Thank you for joining in with your 'Sisters'.   We welcome you with open hearts and arms. 

Happy New Year and God's Abundant Blessings to you and your loved ones. 

:blowkiss:


----------



## pebbles (Jan 5, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> @pebbles  and @Supergirl
> 
> Thank you for being the Pillars of our Forum. Your hard work and dedication is not unnoticed neither without appreciation which no words can describe.
> 
> ...


 
Shimmie God has blessed you with the gift of knowing just what to speak. Thank-you, my dearly beloved sister. Thank-you!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 5, 2013)

pebbles said:


> Shimmie God has blessed you with the gift of knowing just what to speak. Thank-you, my dearly beloved sister. Thank-you!



I love you too, Precious Pebs.


----------



## foxee (Jan 5, 2013)

Present and accounted for!  Happy 2013 ladies!


----------



## delitefulmane (Jan 5, 2013)

Checking in and continually seeking His face! 

 to the sisters in the forum.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 5, 2013)

foxee said:


> Present and accounted for!  Happy 2013 ladies!





delitefulmane said:


> Checking in and continually seeking His face!
> 
> to the sisters in the forum.



foxee and delitefulmane 

  Hi Pretty Ladies with the gorgeous hair...

Thank you for signing in.  

Happy and Blessed New Year to you and your loved ones.


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jan 5, 2013)

Happy New years everyone!  I'm checking in.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 5, 2013)

Checking in.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 6, 2013)

naturalmermaid said:


> Happy New years everyone!  I'm checking in.



Happy New Year naturalmermaid  

Thank you so much for joining our celebration of being 'One' in Jesus Christ our Lord. 

God bless you abundantly.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 6, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> Checking in.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



HanaKuroi ...

Hi Pretty Lady  

Thank you for joining us and please don't worry about the 'mentions' not showing up on your iPhone.  It's technology and we all understand.  

Here's wishing you a wonderful and Happy New Year with the most wonderful blessings, and prayers and dreams coming true for you and your loved ones.  

You are truly blessed with the abundance of God's Love and His hastening to your heartfelt prayers.    Take care Precious One.  

:blowkiss:


----------



## Itllbeokbaby (Jan 6, 2013)

Check me in too.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 6, 2013)

Itllbeokbaby said:


> Check me in too.



   Hi Itllbeokbaby...  Welcome :welcome3: to our Christian Sisters Celebration.  

God bless you with a most wonderful and happy and abundantly blessed New Year; and most definitely _"It Will Be Okay Baby"_; for God is making all things new for you and your loved ones.   

In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Itllbeokbaby (Jan 6, 2013)

Shimmie

Happy New Year to you too! Thanks for the welcome, and sweet words.  God's blessings to you and yours, too.


----------



## hair_rehab (Jan 6, 2013)

I read much more than I post here, but I'm checking in and I do appreciate the ladies in this forum. Happy New Year!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 6, 2013)

hair_rehab said:


> I read much more than I post here, but I'm checking in and I do appreciate the ladies in this forum. Happy New Year!



Thank you hair_rehab for checking in.   A blessed and happy new year filled with God's wisdom and answered prayers are wished for you in abundance.


----------



## Jphillips (Jan 6, 2013)

I am a Christian! I normally just lurk and absorb all of the wisdom that you ladies share. I pray that God gives us all the strength, boldness and wisdom to be lights in this world and the salt of the earth! 

I would like prayer for guidance and contentment.

Thank you in advance


----------



## mommylioness (Jan 6, 2013)

I rarely ever post anything, but I'm here...flaws and all.


----------



## ultrasuede (Jan 6, 2013)

Checking in and looking forward to the many blessings of the New year.


----------



## Supergirl (Jan 6, 2013)

pebbles said:


> Shimmie God has blessed you with the gift of knowing just what to speak. Thank-you, my dearly beloved sister. Thank-you!



pebbles that is a great way to describe Shimmie !!!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 6, 2013)

Jphillips said:


> I am a Christian! I normally just lurk and absorb all of the wisdom that you ladies share. I pray that God gives us all the strength, boldness and wisdom to be lights in this world and the salt of the earth!
> 
> I would like prayer for guidance and contentment.
> 
> Thank you in advance





mommylioness said:


> I rarely ever post anything, but I'm here...flaws and all.





ultrasuede said:


> Checking in and looking forward to the many blessings of the New year.



Thank you @Jphilips, mommylioness, and ultrasuede ... 

What a beautiful prayer that God gives us all the strength, boldness, and wisdom to continue to be His Lights in this world and the rich salt of the earth.    That we lead and bring others to the love and grace of knowing the love of Jesus Christ.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 6, 2013)

Supergirl said:


> pebbles that is a great way to describe Shimmie !!!



Supergirl, I thank God for you, pebbles, beverly, Nikos, and all of the Moderators here.   You are the 'Rescue Heroes' that keeps this forum from sinking no matter the winds and the waves.  

Each of you stay in our prayers.


----------



## Leigh (Jan 6, 2013)

Checking in.  I'm so thankful to be here.  Many blessings for each of you throughout the coming year.


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Jan 6, 2013)

checking in!


----------



## menina (Jan 7, 2013)

Im here


----------



## God_Favor (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm Here!!


----------



## SweetSunshine (Jan 7, 2013)

Newbie here!

Checking in, happy to say that Jesus is my Saviour!


Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Laela (Jan 8, 2013)

Welcome to the CF!!

God bless~





SweetSunshine said:


> Newbie here!
> 
> Checking in, happy to say that Jesus is my Saviour!
> 
> ...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 8, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Okay Ladies... Who's hungry?    I can't have guests and not feed them and at least give them some herbal teas.
> 
> Does anyone have a "Daniel Fast" pizza recipe?
> 
> ...


I don't but will try to find one



pebbles said:


> @Shimmie God has blessed you with the gift of knowing just what to speak. Thank-you, my dearly beloved sister. Thank-you!


That is the truth!!!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 8, 2013)

SweetSunshine said:


> Newbie here!
> 
> Checking in, happy to say that Jesus is my Saviour!
> 
> ...


SweetSunshine 

Welcome, sister!!!  I love your screenname!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 8, 2013)

It's so wonderful to see all the sisters posting that they are Christians and that they are checking in!


----------



## charmingt (Jan 8, 2013)

I love Jesus and He loves me and we're as happy as we can be!   AMEN!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 8, 2013)

sweetvi said:
			
		

> I'm here!!!!! I actually called in Thursday night but no prayer service?
> 
> If anyone is interested there is a prayer service called Girlfriends Pray along with Shimmie prayer line. They pray daily 0700 am and 1000 pm except Sundays.  It has changed my life!  The number is 1 712 432 0075. Access code 128845#
> 
> Enjoy and Happy New Year!!!!



sweetvi & Shimmie

Good morning ladies, is the prayer line times EST?  Are they going on now daily?

ETA: I called in this morning! Powerful prayer!! Order!! Amen 

Sent from my iPad 3 using LHCF


----------



## sweetvi (Jan 8, 2013)

Yayyyyyyyy.  I just hung up........ Please pass it on and Shimmie line is every Thursday!


Remember it is everything 0700 am and 10pm daily EST except sunday


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jan 8, 2013)

Good Morning!


----------



## HappywithJC723 (Jan 8, 2013)

Checking in! I'm here! Just found this thread


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 8, 2013)

HappywithJC723 said:


> Checking in! I'm here! Just found this thread


Glad you are here


----------



## HappywithJC723 (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Glad you are here



Thank you! I'm glad to be here


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 8, 2013)

HappywithJC723 said:


> Thank you! I'm glad to be here


You are welcome


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Jan 8, 2013)

Me!  Christian here! Checking in!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 8, 2013)

Pat Mahurr said:


> Me!  Christian here! Checking in!


Hey lady!!!  Good to see you


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Hey lady!!!  Good to see you



Nice & Wavy... thank you so much for pouring out your love and Ministry.  God knows you've been a tremendous help.   Beyond help.   

Love and blessings to all the precious sisters who have 'signed iin'.   

:blowkiss:


----------



## luthiengirlie (Jan 9, 2013)

im here
ready to grow


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 9, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> @Nice & Wavy... thank you so much for pouring out your love and Ministry.  God knows you've been a tremendous help.   Beyond help.
> 
> Love and blessings to all the precious sisters who have 'signed iin'.
> 
> :blowkiss:


Sis, you are more than welcome.  I thank God for your love and ministry here on the forum.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 10, 2013)

AtlantaJJ said:


> sweetvi & Shimmie
> 
> Good morning ladies, is the prayer line times EST?  Are they going on now daily?
> 
> ...



AtlantaJJ ... 

I'm sorry for the delay in responding.   

Here is the Prayer Line Information for the Forum.   All times are eastern.  

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=14618687&postcount=1

Later this month, I will be listing a few more prayer lines in the prayer line thread to enable those who need more flexibility for their personal schedules. 

The one shared by sweetvi is an awesome ministry.    

It's all about prayer...


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Sis, you are more than welcome.  I thank God for your love and ministry here on the forum.



To God be the Glory... not I, But God...


----------



## smwrigh3 (Jan 10, 2013)

Im a Christian checking in!!!! I am not ashamed to say it because he wasn't ashamed to save me and my messed up self! I carry the cross daily and I am learning what it means to give yourself to him. And live for him. 

I am just so thankful and so honored to know him.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 10, 2013)

smwrigh3 said:


> Im a Christian checking in!!!! I am not ashamed to say it because he wasn't ashamed to save me and my messed up self! I carry the cross daily and I am learning what it means to give yourself to him. And live for him.
> 
> I am just so thankful and so honored to know him.



  Thank you so much smwrigh3    God bless you.


----------



## mizbtown2 (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes, I am redeemed! Jesus has changed my whole life.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 18, 2013)

mizbtown2 said:


> Yes, I am redeemed! Jesus has changed my whole life.



:welcome3: 

mizbtown2

God Bless You and your loved ones. ...


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 18, 2013)

Checking in... Just saw this thread

Sorry my EVO misspelled it *shrugs*


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Feb 18, 2013)

I missed this thread. 
Checking in, sinner only saved by His grace. I am a Christian til the day I die.


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Feb 19, 2013)

I just spotted this thread now...I'm so late. I'm a christian. I always was and always will be.




Shimmie said:


> It's been very busy for most of us due to the holidays. I, myself have been semi-present / less active on the forum.
> 
> However, "Happy New Year"
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 19, 2013)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Checking in... Just saw this thread
> 
> Sorry my EVO misspelled it *shrugs*





Hello and Praise God for you...


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 19, 2013)

HeChangedMyName said:


> I missed this thread.
> Checking in, sinner only saved by His grace. I am a Christian til the day I die.





BlackHairDiva said:


> I just spotted this thread now...I'm so late. I'm a christian. I always was and always will be.



  Hi Precious Loves...



Jesus is Lord... indeed He is in your total lives.  There is no other God. 

:blowkiss:


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Good morning ladies! I am checking in. I am a work in progress as we all are and trying to listen to God's voice. I am learning to want His will and not mine and I am grateful for the sisterhood on this forum. I had been away from the forum for a while but I am so glad to have come back and see this post and the love in this forum. You ladies are a blessing.


----------



## Kb3auty (Feb 22, 2013)

Goodmorning ladies, 
im checking in!


----------



## Miss Kane (Feb 22, 2013)

Checking in!


----------



## Kinky4Agirl (Feb 22, 2013)

Good morning everyone.. I need help I guess. I used to be very close to Jesus. He was my all. Now that I have moved to a new State, I have fallen away from him and I am starting to hate the word church, christian, etc. This state is not like the one where I am from and I have a hard time feeling christ in the churches where I live now. It seems more like a profession than the real thing. I used to live in North Carolina and every church seemed filled with the holy ghost and the pastor preached from the spirit.  I have been to umpteen churches here and I still haven't found a home. Pastors preaching from laptops and cell phones, movie cameras everywhere, people showing off more than showing out for the Lord. I have lost my will to go to church. I need your help ladies because I know there is a God and I know he loves me. I used to shout in church and cry and enjoy the service. Now I can't hardly stand anyone that says they are christians because they are mean as the devil. Bottom line, I guess I have lost my faith in the church and I am someone who needs a good church to keep me in line. HELP!!!!


----------



## F8THINHIM (Feb 25, 2013)

I just saw this thread and I am checking in.  I love my Lord, Jesus Christ, and there is no turning back!!!


----------



## Kinky4Agirl (Feb 26, 2013)

Only one person respondeded in a private message to my post so I think I will start a thread with the same information. Hopefully more people will respond. I want to thank Janie again for responding.


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello Ladies!
This is my first ever post, and I'm a Christian, thanks be to God!
I hope you all have a blessed day .


----------



## Laela (Mar 28, 2013)

blessedandfavoured

WELCOME to the Christian Forum! 




blessedandfavoured said:


> Hello Ladies!
> This is my first ever post, and I'm a Christian, thanks be to God!
> I hope you all have a blessed day .


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 28, 2013)

blessedandfavoured said:


> Hello Ladies!
> This is my first ever post, and I'm a Christian, thanks be to God!
> I hope you all have a blessed day .



blessedandfavoured ...

:welcome3:    

Welcome and thank you for placing your first 'ever' post right here with us.  I'm honoured and so happy to 'meet' you.


God bless you, Darling one of God's heart.


----------



## Hersheygurl (Mar 29, 2013)

Checking in....born again, redeemed, and grateful Christian daughter of the living God.


----------



## Daughter (Mar 29, 2013)

Just saw this thread, Christian sista checking in. Saved by the grace of God!


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 30, 2013)

Hersheygurl said:


> Checking in....born again, redeemed, and grateful Christian daughter of the living God.





Daughter said:


> Just saw this thread, Christian sista checking in. Saved by the grace of God!



Hersheygurl    and    Daughter  

:welcome3:  

Praise God and welcome, both of you.


----------



## Papoose (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm just a Christian woman trying to find her way. I've lurked here before, but I look forward to actively participating.  Shimmie: Your posts have always touched me just when I needed it.


----------



## LovingLady (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi ladies! I am honored to be the chosen daughter of the most high God. Thank you Jesus for conquering death so that we have the opportunity to be in heaven with Him.

:Rose:


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Apr 1, 2013)

Laela said:


> blessedandfavoured
> 
> WELCOME to the Christian Forum!





Shimmie said:


> blessedandfavoured ...
> 
> :welcome3:
> 
> ...



Thank you Auntie Laela and Auntie Shimmie for the warm welcome and the hugs!  I hope all you lovely ladies had a good Easter!
God bless !


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Apr 1, 2013)

I don't know how I missed this thread!


----------



## ms.mimi (Apr 1, 2013)

One of The King's Daughters checking in.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 1, 2013)

Papoose said:


> I'm just a Christian woman trying to find her way. I've lurked here before, but I look forward to actively participating.  Shimmie: Your posts have always touched me just when I needed it.



Hey Darlin'...

You've just touched my heart even more.    

God bless you Papoose... beyond Words, beyond long hair, beyond your prayers, God bless you and your loved ones.  

Love,
Shimmie


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 1, 2013)

blessedandfavoured said:


> Thank you Auntie Laela and Auntie Shimmie for the warm welcome and the hugs!  I hope all you lovely ladies had a good Easter!
> God bless !



blessedandfavoured...

You are so welcome "Little Lamb"   

Showers of Blessings are raining upon you.   Turn your umbrella upside down to 'gather' them.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 1, 2013)

crlsweetie912 said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread!



 crlsweetie912

Well Hey There... Lovely Sister.   Thank you for 'finding' us.   

We love you.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 1, 2013)

ms.mimi said:


> One of The King's Daughters checking in.



Darling ms.mimi...  Indeed you are one of the King's Daughters.   You are royal from the inside/out and back inside again.  

Love and blessings to you.  The doors are open wide that no man can shut; beyond the doors are the dreams you thought were lost...and now are found.

Selah...

Only you and the Lord know what it is.  And it's more than you've ever asked Him for.    Look forward, Dear Love.  Look forward.   The darkness was hiding your blessings from the enemy.   Your light will glow upon them.  

Look forward...

Mark 4:22

_For there is nothing hid which shall not be manifested, neither is anything kept secret, but that it should come abroad. _

Your blessings shall no longer hide.......... from you.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 1, 2013)

Abdijz said:


> Hi ladies! I am honored to be the chosen daughter of the most high God. Thank you Jesus for conquering death so that we have the opportunity to be in heaven with Him.
> 
> :Rose:



Well Hi There   Abdijz... 

It's a sure honour to God to have you as His chosen daughter.    So long has God looked/searched for those who come to Him and.............. stay.   And you are indeed one who stays, no matter what.  

You've proven your heart, whom God has tested and tried.  Through many trials and storms, your heart chose not to 'divide' your trust and faith in your Heavenly Father.    

God has placed His trust in you (among many others) and you have not failed Him, although you may think that you have...you have not failed Him and you are indeed worthy to be called 'His'.... forever. 

When God speaks to your Heart, you listen.     Yeah, you do... you listen.    He loves this.   It heals His heart from the fractures of those who choose not to be still and know that He is God.    You are among the ones whom He speaks of in Psalm 46...  

_"God is in the midst of her and she shall not be moved"..._

Even when the winds and the sea and the waves toss and blow... your 'stand' remains firm, upon His foundation.   

Watch...Listen... He's speaking to your heart again.   This time, you will know that you know that you know.   Yes... you will know.  

In Jesus' name,

Amen.


----------



## LovingLady (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you for the encouraging words @Shimmie. I pray that I continue to make God proud, that I become the women that He has called me to be. 

I love this:


Shimmie said:


> _"God is in the midst of her and she shall not be moved"..._


----------



## Amour (Apr 8, 2013)

Checking in!

I'm expecting a baby, today is my due date. Can I ask for prayers over my unborn daughter?

I'm dedicating my daughter to God. I pray that she will be forever united with our Father and his purpose, will and desire for life will be fulfilled. I also pray for a safe, enjoyable, natural delivery and a healthy baby when she decides to embrace us with her presence


----------



## Avidprayer (Apr 8, 2013)

I though I had already done this but I didn't, oops 

Either way Avidprayer (AP) checking in Saved, being sanctified/purified and FILLLLLLLEEEEEDDDDDD with the Holy Ghost!


----------



## F8THINHIM (Apr 8, 2013)

Amour said:


> Checking in!
> 
> I'm expecting a baby, today is my due date. Can I ask for prayers over my unborn daughter?
> 
> I'm dedicating my daughter to God. I pray that she will be forever united with our Father and his purpose, will and desire for life will be fulfilled. I also pray for a safe, enjoyable, natural delivery and a healthy baby when she decides to embrace us with her presence


 
I am standing with you in prayer. Congratulations on the birth of your beautiful, healthy daughter. May she have a life full of every joy and grace the Lord has for her. I pray she knows who she is in Christ and that she fulfill every plan He has laid for her, and that she never divert from His perfect way.
Blessings to you both!


----------



## Amour (Apr 9, 2013)

F8THINHIM said:


> I am standing with you in prayer. Congratulations on the birth of your beautiful, healthy daughter. May she have a life full of every joy and grace the Lord has for her. I pray she knows who she is in Christ and that she fulfill every plan He has laid for her, and that she never divert from His perfect way.
> Blessings to you both!



Amen!!

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 9, 2013)

Amour said:


> Checking in!
> 
> I'm expecting a baby, today is my due date. Can I ask for prayers over my unborn daughter?
> 
> I'm dedicating my daughter to God. I pray that she will be forever united with our Father and his purpose, will and desire for life will be fulfilled. I also pray for a safe, enjoyable, natural delivery and a healthy baby when she decides to embrace us with her presence



Amour... 

 

Praise God for you and your baby daughter.  I join my heart with your prayers and surely you shall deliver safely and your beautiful baby girl shall be taught of the Lord; she will bring much joy to you and your husband; each day will be a day of new joys and discoveries.... even more each day shall be filled with the Holy Spirit of the Lord.   

Great shall be your peace... always.   In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 9, 2013)

Avidprayer

F8THINHIM

God bless each of you and 

:welcome3:


----------



## Amour (Apr 10, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Amour...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amen!

Thank you Shimmie xx


----------



## Lissa0821 (Apr 10, 2013)

Christian woman here, not sure how I missed this thread either.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 10, 2013)

Lissa0821 said:


> Christian woman here, not sure how I missed this thread either.



Lissa0821 

  Hi Beautiful Woman of God!   I've missed you.  I pray that all is well with and for you.



Shimmie


----------



## Ithacagurl (Apr 16, 2013)

Staunch Christian checking in...I missed this post


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 16, 2013)

Ithacagurl said:


> Staunch Christian checking in...I missed this post



Hi Pretty Lady... God bless you Ithacagurl.   

Praying for your prayers to reveal all of the answers for you with much joy.   

In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 17, 2013)

Not sure if I have already posted but hi everyone!! Checking in 

Love you ladies

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## janiebaby (Apr 17, 2013)

BostonMaria said:


> Not sure if I have already posted but hi everyone!! Checking in
> 
> Love you ladies
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Ditto!!!


----------



## Hazel (May 5, 2013)

Hi Shimmie!  I apologize for the delay.  I mainly access LHCF on my phone, so I can't see mentions.  I receive the blessings!  I hope all is well with you.  God bless you 



Shimmie said:


> :welcome3:  @Hazel...
> 
> Thank you for checking in and for wishing us blessings from your heart.  May God always bless you and your loved ones beyond your highest prayers.


----------



## urbanchic (May 5, 2013)

Hi Ladies. Checking in.  I've only posted a few times in this forum but I lurk from time to time.


----------



## JudithO (May 5, 2013)

I'm here.... 

I was born and raised catholic, but I attend other churches sometimes... I go where the spirit leads... I'm quite liberal... but love God with all my heart and soul... I question almost everything naturally... so I may in here questioning some of the things some of y'all have to say... BUT I promise you that we're on the same side.. and I love you all no matter what... heheheh


----------

